# Poudriere Ignore: requires kernel sources



## getopt (Jan 25, 2016)

Poudriere ignores the building of sysutils/lsof

```
Ignored: requires kernel sources
```
Hints are highly welcome.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 26, 2016)

I just tried building sysutils/lsof with Poudriere and it works. Normally Poudriere installs kernel sources in its build jails. Maybe recreate your Poudriere jail.


----------



## kpa (Jan 26, 2016)

Yes, that's a sure sign that the jail lacks the system sources. How was the jail created?


----------



## getopt (Jan 26, 2016)

For various sources I use symlinks

```
/usr/obj -> /FreeBSD/obj
/usr/src -> /FreeBSD/src
```
In /FreeBSD/src Release or Stable sources are mounted from ZFS datasets. This construction works well for deployment of crossbuilt custom kernels.

For this purpose I have defined null-mounts in /etc/fstab.build_i386_10_2.

Now it is obvious that /usr/src has to be null-mounted into on the fly created Poudriere jails too when bulk building ports. I'm not sure how and where such an additional fstab could be recognized by Poudriere?


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 14, 2016)

See poudriere(8) for the -S flag.


> -S srcpath  Use the specified srcpath as the FreeBSD source tree mounted inside the jail.


----------

